# RIP reggie dog



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

shame i only had you for 4 years but will treasure those 4 years forever


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

RIP 

Run free with all our beloved pets !!!

My Cassie was only two when she was hit by a car ! Miss her vey much ! it is so hard when they are taken away at such a young age !!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RIP Reggie xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh no  

I'm so sorry hen 

Lots of running and barking at the bridge pup

You're far too young to rest in peace so I'll not say it 

Big hugs

Em
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP Reggie 
sorry for your loss


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

run free Reggie


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Reggie - run free little one. 

im so sorry for your loss hun. (((hugs)))


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

RIP reggie xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

so sorry for your loss! sleep tight Reggie x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no another young baby taken away 

my baby snowdrop was only young too , run free and play with snowdrop you will be dearly missed reggie


----------



## SuziSpooks (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news hun ((hugs))


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you have my deepest sympathy. My heart goes out to you. :hug: x

Rest in Peace, beautiful boy. xx


----------

